# Engine hour gauge and break in power



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I noticed the hour meter on this 2012 outty 1k says "engine hours". So does that mean it's only adding time if the engine is running and not when the key is on? I know on my brute a mechanic left the key on overnight and added 10hrs to the bike that way and ended up getting me a new battery free... It just ran off the key being on. Pretty neat if this thing goes off the motor running only. 

Just curious.

Also I've read that the throttle stop screw is set to restrict power from the dealer setup, specifically for the break in period. I just went and looked at mine and it's got over 1/8" of the throttle restricted. I'm following the break in per the manual and not messing with that screw right now. My dealer's tech told me main thing is keep it below 8000rpm and don't let the throttle stay in one position too long. Well I did lay into it a bit a few times and it doesn't go above 7000rpm but feels very very strong. I guess that means depending on who sets up your bike, if you don't take your atv in for first service it may never have the screw backed out to allow full power. Anyone else heard about this? Is there any danger to backing out the screw after the break in to get full power?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ first time I ever heard of that crap about the screw. I'm not suggesting you go and run the bike into the ground, but I was always taught to break a motor in the way that it's gonna be run all the time. (use common sense, but dont be scared to get on it some). And if you want to back that throttle limiter out then I dont see any harm. I didnt bring my rene back to the dealer for it's first service....i changed all the fluids and did my own inspection. My dealer was perfectly fine with this and only requested that I keep up a maintenance file and save all my receipts incase I ever need to bring it to the dealer it just covers my arse (and actually I just used my warranty, picked it up yesterday, they didnt give any trouble, had a seal replaced that went out due to sand getting behind a dust cap)....bike is now out of factory warranty and using my extended warranty I purchased.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah i've heard of many different ways to break it in. I'm just trying to do what the manual says since they can track a lot of history on this thing. That and I'd like it be broken in the way Rotax suggests so it'll last.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just keep in mind with BUDS software they can see all sorts of things like if you overheat, any error codes, how many times the key has been cycled, Max RPM, speed etc. 

I always just build them then run them like I always ride except don't go over 3/4 throttle. I give it about 30 mins of dry ridig before I get her in the water 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My dealer falt-out told me they know/expect to see some full throttle bursts, the key word being bursts. Just don't be pounding on it and winding it out. Otherwise, exactly as you said, normal type riding with varied throttle. 

Thus far I'm one of the lucky few whose bike has not tripped a "maintenance required" on the dash. I did the 10 hr service myself at 11-12hrs, wrote the hours & mileage on the parts reciept & filed it. Just did another oil change with around 40 on it now & again wrote the hours/mileage on the reciept & filed it. - I hope the maintenance message never appears, so I don't have to take it in just to get it shut-off.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

This G2 records two readings of hours and it's "engine hours" and the "hour meter". I just went out and turned on the key for a few mins, It measures in hours and minutes. The minutes never moved so I guess it is totaled by engine running hours not the key like my old brute. I also looked in the manual (guess I should have looked before posting) and the definition of Engine hours is - Records engine running hours. There is also a "hour meter" (trip time) which can be reset.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I backed my throttle limiter screw out at 20hrs, i never went full throttle at break in and rarely do, and if I do its not for long periods of time. My maintenance soon light has yet to come on and im at 27 engine hours. I did my own break in maintenance at 12hrs and is fairly easy to do.


----------

